# Dvorak violin concert



## Daniel

Dvoraks violin concert is one of the greatest concert ever written I think.

The first time i listened to it was in a live perfomance. Since then I couldn't get free from it. Its like a free rapsody which is put up around the ground: the 2 nd movement. Thats the deep ground.
The first movement is such energetic! And with his dancable folcloristique component in the third movement i think the concert is ideal balanced.

Dvorak developed the concert form since for example the Mendelssohn concert but with his original temperemant.

I have the Dvorak with Oistrakh, Ricci and Ida Haendel. I love the Oistrakh recording. He plays it in such a deep and intimate way, that is only moving.

A wonderful concert!


----------



## James

I just performed the first movement of this with orchestra, it is great stuff. Shlomo Mintz was comparing this concerto to the great brahms concerto.


----------



## majlis

Daniel: which 0istrakh's version do you have?- He recorded it twice, one with Kondrashin and the other with Ancerl. I prefer the last one. And there are other great versions. Milstein with Dorati is extraordinary. And Prihoda with van Kempen.


----------



## val

majlis


Regarding Dvorak's Violin Concert, my favorite version is the one with Josef Suk and the Czech Philarmonic conducted by the great Karel Ancerl.


----------



## Daniel

I only have the one with Kondrashin conducting, so I can't compare . But I will look if I have a chance to listen to the one with Ancerl.

Daniel


----------



## Edward Elgar

I know it's a bit off topic but has anyone heard Dvoraks' Violin Sonata Opus 100. He wrote it for his children to play and I think it's amazing!


----------



## Daniel

At first: Welcome to the forum, Edward Elgar! 

The Sonatina is a really nice piece, indeed. Actually Dvorak decided to skip som opus-numbers just to get this piece the place of the Op.100. It is also fun to play.

Kind regards,
Daniel


----------



## 4/4player

Any of you guys have suggestions for affordable.cheap, but of decent quality recordings of these concertos? I am a violin player..and sadly I don't have a recording of ANY violin concertos yet=(...Please end my suffering and forgive my loss of violin concerto cds!

4/4player


----------



## Topaz

No violin concertos? Shame on you. Get down to that record store and buy *Beethoven's VC*. It's the best. Mine is Perlman/Giulini on EMI Classics. You won't go far wrong with this. Mendelssohn's, Brahms and Tchaikovsky's VCs are very good too, but not as good as Beethoven's. There is only one KING.

What else haven't you got yet of Beethoven's masterpieces? I trust you have Piano Cons 1-5?

Have you got into *Chamber music *yet? This is where Beethoven was also supreme. The only other composer to get close was Schubert.


What about the main piano sonatas: 8, 14, 21, 23, 29?

Also the Violin sonatas: try "Spring" and "Kreutzer"

Then there's Cello & Piano Sonata 3.

And Piano Trio No 6 "Archduke".

The middle and late String Quartets are spectacular, especially Nos 13-16 and Gros Fuge. The very high spot of achievement is SQ No 14, namely *Opus 131*. This is it! They were his last works, and he was totally deaf by this time.
These chamber works won't "hit" you like the main orchestral works such as S3, S5, S6 or S9, but they are just as good. The works I've mentioned above define Beethoven. Include Missa Solemnis and Egmont and you should be in musical heaven. Compared with most other composers he was in his own galaxy.

Topaz


----------

